# Thoughts on Intermittent Fasting?



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

What do you guys think of IF. I know while on cycle it's not recommend. You got to eat as much and as clean as you can while on gear. No matter how much cardio I did I couldn't get under 12-13% bf. I began at 18% and in 3 months I got under 10%. It was easy and I kept my strength. 

Anyone tried it?


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 1, 2013)

I dont believe in fasting cant be good not to eat.I like cutting with out steroids but for bulking I need them


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 1, 2013)

I didn't go anorexic. I mean I still got all my calories in. About. 2200-2500 cals per day at 236lbs. I felt pretty good. It just doesn't sound healthy but there's some studies out there claiming that it's good for. Not sure I could post links yet but I got a few things bookmarked on my computer.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 1, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> No matter how much cardio I did I couldn't get under 12-13% bf.



Because cardio doesn't = fat loss.... once you plateau, you carb load, then drop calories even more. A calorie deficit is what causes fat loss. 

Now IF is a relatively new concept, and as far as I know there is only anecdotal evidence in humans....personally that's the shit I stay away from. 90% of new "fads" are exposed as broscience or working because of some ulterior mechanism.


----------



## j2048b (May 1, 2013)

IVE had success using the warrior diet, along with a few other IF protocalls, my late trainer Ironaddict (wesley) RIP!! from 
http://www.ironaddicts.com/forums/index.php

was using it, and wrote his own version and i bought the book, and it is very detailed with various ways to accomplish fat loss with very minimal muscle loss... john berardi actually released a long paper in which he did various methods of it as well...


----------



## grind4it (May 1, 2013)

I've used it to cut. It works. Don't buy into the the theory you can gain while running IM. The "lean Gains" guy that claims to be natural is full of shit. I followed his program to the letter and I didn't gain anything. The up side was I didn't lose anything while cutting. That fucking guy is on Tren and selling like a side show geek.


----------



## grind4it (May 1, 2013)

Personally, I like the Carb Cycling to cut. I've done it with Spongy a couple of time and have got down as low as 7%...that good for my old ass.


----------



## MrRonBurgandy (May 2, 2013)

The human body has to be much more complicated than calories in vs calories out. It's a great way to start but you'll hit a plateau. I mean you can go REALLY low on cals but that is not living, I love food.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 2, 2013)

MrRonBurgandy said:


> The human body has to be much more complicated than calories in vs calories out. It's a great way to start but you'll hit a plateau. I mean you can go REALLY low on cals but that is not living, I love food.



So starving yourself for 3/4 of the day and binge eating the other 1/4 is living? I've been down to single digit bf multiple times. The first time I ended up being 145lbs and it was hell on earth, last summer I was 170lbs and maintaing that low bf was no big deal--> The difference being added muscle.

Now what exactly is "really low on cals"? I can cut weight on 2,000 cals and I only weigh 175lbs. If you need less cals to cut than you should be more worried about adding muscle.. And if you think 2,000 cals is "not living" well no one said single digit bodyfat was easy, otherwise every lazy fuck would be ripped.


----------



## tkasch (May 3, 2013)

im not saying it works or it doesnt because i havent done it and i never would, but it really doesnt make sense why it would work. people have been getting ripped lean a million times over without IF. who wants to go that long without eating?  you certainly dont need it to get to 10% bf.


----------



## grind4it (May 3, 2013)

I agree that you can get ripped running IF. The reality is that it's only been in the last 100 years man has had access to 3 regular meals a day. Lets face it there is a large portion of the world that is still not there. There have been dozens of books written and studies preformed based on the one meal a day theory, yes you can sustane life and become ripped.

Here's my fucking point. If you want to get to this goal you do not need, nor should you use AAS. If you are here because you want to be bigger, stronger or faster. You are more than likely going to need a balanced diet that dosent involve fasting. I'm sure there are outliers that will actually gain while performing IF. IMO, most will not.

If you want to look a certian way you need to emulate the people you are trying to look like. PL eat what power lifters eat, BB eat what bodybuilders eat, CF eat whatever those fags eat. But you need to have enough sense to recognize when someone is selling. Dieting is a miltibilloion dollar industry. There is always some one selling a new technique don't fall for the next diet of the week.

I swear to you; the king of IF, the "Lean Gains" guy. Is full of shit. He claims to be natural, it's true he could be a genetic feak .... My money says Tren.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 18, 2013)

Bumping this thread. My work schedule of late has been bloody hell. IF has a convenience appeal to me in that I'd not have to try to cram-down 2-3 meals per day on the job site. Would be interested in hearing more surrounding why this approach of eating is not suggested for those on-cycle, and any first-hand experiences in using it while bulking.

Cheers, 

- Savage


----------

